# L298 quemado llevo 3 ,



## JASM123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Buen dia  y un saludo al foro, les comento estoi haciendo un driver con el popular l297-l298, lo he sacado de la pagina de esteca55 (es muy conocido) es para un motor bipolar a pasos, utilizaba una fuente atx (12 volts) pero como necesitaba mas velocidad con torque aceptable pues investigando se recomienda elevar la fuente de poder de los motores y eso fue lo que hice, realice una fuente con un trans con secundario de 24 volts (con derivación) que da 5 amperes, lo pase por  un puente hecho con diodos y después con 3 cap elec de 4700uf en paralelo a la salida tenia 37 volts de directa lo probe y se quemo el primer l298, pensé que era demasiada corriente además de que movi alo loco el potenciómetro de vref (el cual controla la corriente de chopeo), en fin lo que hice después fue acoplar el regulador de 3 amperes lm350 con un transistor 2n3055 de paso para protección y con eso logre regular el voltaje mi segunda prueba fue con 24 volts al principio jalaba bien estaba regulando la corriente con el motor parado y el clock (del l297 a tierra para que no se moviera el motor) y estaba haciendo pruebas con diferentes frecuencia y regulando cada ves que cambiaba de frecuencia y después como tenia el amperímetro en serie con la fuente y el l298 note que me marcaba 3.5 amperes intente regular la corriente con el pot pero no funciono cheque las patas 1 y 3 del l298 en continuidad y me daban unos numero tanto de una forma o de otra osea (positivo pata1 negativo pata 3 y alreves) y cheque otro l298 nuevo y solo daba numero en continuidad de una forma positivo en la 1 y negativo en la 3, y segui intentando conectar la fuente y siempre me marcaba 3.5 amperes nose calentó el l298 simplemente murió. la tercera prueba la hice con 12volts y paso lo mismo solo que ahora los 3.5 amperes pasaron a 0.0035 amperes  y el mismo síntoma al medir continuidad. el ultimo que tenia lo probe con la fuente atx de 12 volts y sorpresa no me lo daño todo jalo bien eso si se calentaba un poco el l298 y las resietncias pero aguanto lo deje probando como por 20 min y no se quemo cheque la continuidad y seguía intacto. entonces  pues creo que puede ser la fuente pero como podría checar eso o que fuente me recomiendan para este propósito, también tengo otra duda la técnica que estoi usando para regular la corriente es la correcta???? si alguien tiene experiencia con este circuito por favor ayúdenme ya estoi un poco frustado por las 3 muertes además de que están caros esos circuitos

 saludos y gracias por su atención


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 29, 2013)

37v es ponerlo a su límite, ¿tiene un buen disipador?, creo que ese chip no aguanta más de 25w, revisa si están los pines correctamente instalados según su datasheet, ojo a ver si es falso.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 29, 2013)

Amigo nunca se te ocurrio leer el datasheet del L298 para chequear los parámetros máximos?.


----------



## JASM123 (Jul 29, 2013)

hola a todos y gracias por su respuesta, pues si se me paso en el primer intento que se me quemo lo que pasa esque anteriormente lo había probado con una fuente atx (los 12 volts) y pues no presentaba ningún fallo hasta el chip no se calentaba considerablemente después de eso si lo monte en un disipador y es cuando cheque lo de los 25 watts de la datasheet es por eso que decidi bajar el voltaje a 24 volts y como mi motor es de 0.6 amperes pues ahí le hice los calulos y no paso del limite de 25 watts pero volvió a pasar lo mismo el driver que estoi usando  es el de esteca55 y viendo varios foros pues a la gente que a hecho esos drivers les ha funcionado muy bien pero ami no


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2013)

hola, ni mire la data de ese ci , no se que es .

pero lo raro es el 2 y el tercer ci.

no sera que la primer prueba al limite te ha quemado algo mas y por eso arrastras a los nuevos cis a al muerte ??

cuanto sale ese chip (en U$$ ) ??





JASM123 dijo:


> Buen dia y un saludo al foro, les comento estoi haciendo un driver con el popular l297-l298, lo he sacado de la pagina de esteca55 (es muy conocido) es para un motor bipolar a pasos, utilizaba una fuente atx (12 volts) pero como necesitaba mas velocidad con torque aceptable pues investigando se recomienda elevar la fuente de poder de los motores y eso fue lo que hice, realice una fuente con un trans con secundario de 24 volts (con derivación) que da 5 amperes, lo pase por un puente hecho con diodos y después con 3 cap elec de 4700uf en paralelo a la salida tenia 37 volts de directa lo probe y se quemo el primer l298, pensé que era demasiada corriente además de que movi alo loco el potenciómetro de vref (el cual controla la corriente de chopeo), en fin lo que hice después fue acoplar el regulador de 3 amperes lm350 con un transistor 2n3055 de paso para protección y con eso logre regular el voltaje mi segunda prueba fue con 24 volts al principio jalaba bien estaba regulando la corriente con el motor parado y el clock (del l297 a tierra para que no se moviera el motor) y estaba haciendo pruebas con diferentes frecuencia y regulando cada ves que cambiaba de frecuencia y después como tenia el amperímetro en serie con la fuente y el l298 note que me marcaba 3.5 amperes intente regular la corriente con el pot pero no funciono cheque las patas 1 y 3 del l298 en continuidad y me daban unos numero tanto de una forma o de otra osea (positivo pata1 negativo pata 3 y alreves) y cheque otro l298 nuevo y solo daba numero en continuidad de una forma positivo en la 1 y negativo en la 3, y segui intentando conectar la fuente y siempre me marcaba 3.5 amperes nose calentó el l298 simplemente murió. la tercera prueba la hice con 12volts y paso lo mismo solo que ahora los 3.5 amperes pasaron a 0.0035 amperes y el mismo síntoma al medir continuidad. el ultimo que tenia lo probe con la fuente atx de 12 volts y sorpresa no me lo daño todo jalo bien eso si se calentaba un poco el l298 y las resietncias pero aguanto lo deje probando como por 20 min y no se quemo cheque la continuidad y seguía intacto. entonces pues creo que puede ser la fuente pero como podría checar eso o que fuente me recomiendan para este propósito, también tengo otra duda la técnica que estoi usando para regular la corriente es la correcta???? si alguien tiene experiencia con este circuito por favor ayúdenme ya estoi un poco frustado por las 3 muertes además de que están caros esos circuitos
> 
> saludos y gracias por su atención


 
L298 

leo power suply 46 a 50 v , asi que ese no pinta drama .
corriente segura 2 amper 
power disipation (como todo semiconductor ) = que no te queme el dedo 

ahi estuve mirando la data, hay dioditos que si estan mal hacen lio.

yo a esta altura probaria el circuito con seguridad, eso se hace poniendo en vez de el motor una lampara (chica) , pero ademas a la salida de cada driver lamparas grandes que limiten la corriente a 2 amper .
a prueba de todo .
lo de las lamparas es por que es mas facil de andar poniendo instrumentos a lo pavote .
las lamparas "muestran " 

un driver de esos (son 2 ) si alimentas con 24v por dar un ejemplo podes buscar lamparas de coche .
24v / 2 amper = 50 w .
quedaran en serie , si.
y ademas la lampara que reemplace al motor, mucho mas chica, digamos 2 a 5w .

y luego te tiras a ir sacando esas protecciones y poniendo una de las de 50 w como motor.

y luego al motor.

*yo hago asi:*
*si me quemo con leche retrocedo y voy de a pasitos.*


----------



## JASM123 (Jul 29, 2013)

gracias por responder *fernandob* lo que pasa es que cuando alimento con 12 de una fuente de pc (atx) el motor funciona de maravilla el problema viene cuando lo pruebo a 12 con una fuente que hice (transformador+puente de diodos+capacitores de 4700uf +regulador lm350 + transistor de paso 2n3055). 
y pues la verdad si me saca de onda
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2013)

por que no te tomas la molestia y comenzas a colgar esquemas *TODO* .
pruebas, mediciones.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 29, 2013)

Amigo JASM123, no se si has hecho mencion, pero cual es la tension nominal de tu motor?.


----------



## JASM123 (Jul 29, 2013)

mi motor es un em257 de los que están en las impresoras Epson y tiene las siguientes caracterirticas.
Nominal Voltage 7 
Current 0.7 
Resistance (Ohms) 10 
Torque (in-oz) 44.4 
Torque (kg*cm) 3.2 
Wires 4 
Condition pulled 
Steps / Revolution 200 
Step Size (degrees) 1.8 
NEMA frame size 17



Cabe a clarar que me saque de onda ya que cuando paso la segunda destrucción, tenia el amperímetro en serie con la fuente hecha y con el l298 y me marco los 3.5 a pero los diodos que tenia del puente rectificador eran de 1ampere los clásicos 1n4007 , después de esto pues decidi ya hacer bien el puente rectificador y compre diodo 6a6 que son de 6 amperes, puedo conseguir un osciloscopio pero  si vuelvo aponer los diodos 1n4007 y checo la señal con el osciloscopio si este fuera el problema tendría que ver algo raro en la señal podría ser la señal no rectificada completamente??? esque me queda solo un l298 y pues aca donde vivo son difíciles de conseguirlos

saludos



Hola fernandob este bueno me podrias decir como puedo subir archivos lo que pasa es que soy nuevo y pues no se como subir hay una opción que dice subir imagen pero me pide una url?? saludos y una dispulpa por este detalle


----------

